# Why so many Coconut Mallory units on the market?



## ready123go (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been looking for a Keys TS and I have noticed a lot of Coconut Mallory units and points for sale.  Any one know the reason(s)?


----------



## ready123go (Apr 24, 2011)

Entering post to bump


----------



## theo (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dunno...*

To the best of my knowledge (as a former CM owner, sold just a few years back) *all* ownerships at Coconut Mallory are (...or, at least, were...) floating week ownerships (i.e., *no* fixed week ownerships there *at all*). Further, there was no "points" program of any kind there, although there were some stray "Diamond" Club access weeks. Maintenance fees were hefty, but that is the case for *all* Key West timeshare facilities.

I'm not sure that any of the above observations help to answer your question, but offering the input certainly reinforces my own happiness at being a *former* Coconut Mallory owner.


----------



## ready123go (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Theo,
Thanks!


----------



## maizeandblue (Sep 21, 2020)

Following up on this, there are currently 4 units on Ebay going way below Hyatt prices.  Is it really that bad or difficult to use?


----------



## theo (Sep 22, 2020)

maizeandblue said:


> Following up on this, there are currently 4 units on Ebay going way below Hyatt prices.  Is it really that bad or difficult to use?



The post to which you are "following up" is nearly 10 years old now. Aside from that significant time gap, I am confused by your reference to "Hyatt prices" in a discussion thread about Coconut Mallory, which has no affiliation of any kind with Hyatt (and never did).

In any event, Coconut Mallory is just barely on Key West, being just over the entry point from Stock Island. In other words, you could not possibly be *any* further away from the Mallory Square area at the opposite end of Key West if / when  staying at Coconut Mallory.

Location aside, when we owned at Coconut Mallory we found there to almost *always* be unresolved maintenance / repair issues and problems, coupled with a staff that that was consistently disinterested, bordering on hostile. We were very happy to unload that CM ownership after a few years of use and disappointment. We had acquired it (resale) for peanuts and gladly re-sold it for even less. We now just rent (usually at Hyatt Sunset Harbor, directly from HSH owners) once every few years if / when we want to go to Key West.
We hope to be able to rent a winter week at The Banyan sometime --- but that "sometime" will be in future, better, non-COVID times.

Fwiw, I also think that the "all floating weeks" model at CM is unappealing to many people, requiring timely (and time consuming) participation in the "phone reservation lottery" (their window opens each September, iirc) to book a week that you actually want.  We had decent luck with that reservation process, but too many other shortcomings at CM were ultimately show-stoppers for us. YMMV.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2020)

The OP, post was posted April 23, 2011. That  post was over 9 years ago.. Theo, first reply was April 24, 2011 and his last post was yesterday September  22, 2020.  His post yesterday was to the point IMO.


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The OP, post was posted April 23, 2011. That  post was over 9 years ago.. Theo, first reply was April 24, 2011 and his last post was yesterday September  22, 2020.  His post yesterday was to the point IMO.



In my post yesterday, I was responding to the "follow up" post by maizeandblue, posted on Monday of this week (09/21/2020).

I'll speculate that maizeandblue *may* have failed to notice that his/her "follow up" on Monday was to a post nearly 10 years old.
Why there was any mention of "Hyatt prices" in a post about Coconut Mallory frankly just eludes me.  

No harm, no foul, in any case. My input, based on ownership and use experience with Coconut Mallory, would have been exactly the same 10 years ago as it was yesterday. Ownerships at Coconut Mallory *should* sell for what they are worth (next to nothing, IMO) --- except perhaps for the presence of a boat dock there, if that feature is of interest to a prospective CM owner.


----------



## maizeandblue (Sep 24, 2020)

Apologies, I was searching for Coconut Mallory and didn't realize the date.   Re: Hyatt prices a week at Windward Pointe off season still is selling for 3k plus extensive closing costs and transfer fees.  I guess it just seemed too good to be true.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 24, 2020)

I traded into Coconut Mallory many years ago and actually liked it.  My recollection is that you really need a car based on its location.   I have no idea what it is like today so before buying I'd suggest paying the Resort a visit...

George


----------

